# Steve, my abalone :)



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Playin with my new camera again...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Woooo that guy is NIFTY Lookin!

I've got to get out to the stores to stock up on cool inverts!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

pure awesome, are they reef safe? How much and where did you get it?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks! I actually got him off a guy from whom I bought some of my first frags. He was in the tank and I asked about him, and the guy says "oh yea, those come in on the rocks sometimes, do you want him?". Uh, YES!!! He was free 
The guys name was Jim Keary. I haven't gotten any updates from him for a while saying what he has in; I hope he's still in it and doing well. He had some great stuff and was so kind to me when I was fresh and stupid


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

And yes, absolutely reef safe. He sleeps all day and cruises the glass all night...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

how big is he? hard to tell from the pics. very cool guy though


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

very cool, i love all the odd little things you can get in SW


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

He's about 2 inches long...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks! Me too...


mrobson said:


> very cool, i love all the odd little things you can get in SW


----------

